# Archery Shops in the Southeast area?



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Are there any? Preferably Pasadena area/Clear Lake area.

I just got a bow off of a buddy of mine. Need to run on down to somewhere and have it looked at and have the draw adjusted. 

I do plan on going to the Bass Pro to have them look at it unless anyone can recommend me a better place?

Thanks


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

Santa Fe Archery! www.sfarchery.com


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Silverspoon said:


> Santa Fe Archery! www.sfarchery.com


Hands down, the best in the area. You won't find better customer service and quality anywhere! Ask for David or Steve and tell 'em "Guy" said Hello. You won't regret it, Guy


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Are you sure name dropping "Guy" will work for me? The reason I ask is i have name dropped before and it always makes me look like an idiot.

But, if you say so. I sure will. Thanks.


----------



## twoiron (Feb 15, 2010)

haha..you don't have to name drop down there to get taken care of. they are by far the best around.


----------



## jasonaustin (Feb 6, 2009)

it is a little further drive for you but Triple Edge Archery in Dayton, Tx. in my opinion is the best bow shop around. Try it out!!


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

Great! I will run into Santa Fe Archery next weekend when I'm off.


----------

